# antenas en fase



## jamme (Ene 15, 2008)

hola amigos 

tengo un transmisor que cubre un poco mas de 4kms, he escuchado de antenas en fase quisiera ilustrarme un poco más si ustedes tienen alguna información les agradeceria en el alma


atte: jamme


----------



## Cursed (Ene 15, 2008)

Antenas en fase, creo que deberias dar mas información, como la frecuencia a la que deseas transmitir, y la impedancia de salida de tu transmisor, asi se te pordria dar mas ayuda, ya que asi se sabria si se tomaria en cuenta la linea de transmision, y asi tambien calcular las dimensiones de la antena en base a la frecuencia transmitida, ya que el tamaño de esta depende de la longitud de onda de la señal transmitida


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2008)

Como tu ya te imaginabas, las antenas enfasadas se usan en radiodifucion comercial.
Consiste en colocar 2, 4, 6, 8 (Preferible multiplo de 4) antenas transmitiendo en una frecuencia fija de forma tal que cuando llega el frente de onda que radio la primer antena a la segunda antena, este frente de onda se suma "Perfectamente" al frente de onda que radia la segunda (En fase)
Con esto de logra (Teoricamente) duplicar la potencia radiada.

El enfasado de las antenas se logra separando estas fisicamente una distancia que sera funcion de la frecuencia de transmision.

Como agregregado, tambien cambia la forma del lobulo de radiacion se aplasta en el sentido vertical y se extiente mucho en sentido horizontal (Si es que las antenas estan colocadas vericales)

Al estar separadas en forma muy presisa por una distancia proporcional al largo de la onda de transmision, si cambias la frecuencia se pierde el efecto, por eso sirven para radiodifucion comercial (Frecuencia fija) y no tando para radioaficionados (Frecuencia variable).

Los tipos preferidos de radiantes son habitualmente dipolos de 1/2 o 1/4 de onda (plegados o no) .

Y se prefieren multiplos de 4 para la cantidad de antenas porque es mas facil ajustar la impedancia del sistema a la del transmisor.


----------



## jamme (Ene 16, 2008)

amigo cursed la impedancia es de 50 ohm y la frecuencia es de 98.5 Mhz

fogonazo veo que estas bien ilustrado amigo, la verdad yo tengo un poquito de conocimiento de radiofrecuencia, no mucho, pero me gustaria que me enviaras algun diagrama de antenas en fase y su explicacion 

te lo agradezco de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2008)

Aqui tienes algo como para leer.
Si no entiendes de electronica y/o fisica de HF, te aconsejo que no intentes este proyecto, no es facil lograr el enfasado de los dipolos, requiere paciencia, paciencia, ademas de paciencia, tambien necesitas paciencia y un medidor de estacionarias (INDISPENSABLE)

Si no logras el ajuste exacto, la antena NO rinde.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17388.html
http://www.pcs-electronics.com/guide_antenna.php?language=es
http://www.todoantenas.cl/antena-slim-jim.html
http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?topic=38658.msg1010624395


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2008)

Aqui mas de lo mismo

http://www.ea3abn.com/Dipolo_FM.htm
http://www.ea3abn.com/antenas FM EA3ABN.pdf

http://www.ea3abn.com/Dipolo_Circular_FM.htm
http://www.ea3abn.com/antenas FM EA3ABN.pdf


----------



## jamme (Ene 18, 2008)

gracias fogonazo 
pero no tengo un medidor de estacionarias y estuve buscando en la web algun circuito pero nada no lo encontré si tienes algun link te lo agradecería

gracias de nuevo por la información me ha sido de utilidad me construire una dipolo o  una bazooka
gracias


----------

